# Final Cut Express Custom Aspect Ratios



## Veljo (Jul 23, 2003)

I've been using Final Cut Express for a couple weeks now, and I've noticed that it will only import video (PAL) at 720 x 576. If you view this full screen, it is not 4:3, it is slimmer, leaving black borders on the sides of the screen. Is there a way to change this? Also, how do you make/edit widescreen movies? Say 16:9, or even 2.35:1? I ask because I'd prefer to use the 16:9 format and I'm sick of 4:3. Is it even possible?

Oh, and does anyone know what programs they use to make the trailers at Apple.com?


----------



## adambyte (Jul 24, 2003)

The reason for the discrepancy between your video on the screen is that TV pixels are not perfect squares, whereas computer pixels ARE perfect squares. That's why you get the black bars on the edges.

Also, if you want to shoot TRUE widescreen, you need an anamorphic lens on your camera, which will take in those wide angles, but cram all that image data on to the regular aspect ratio. Then, once you bring it into Final Cut, you use the "anamorphic" setting to stretch it out again, giving you wide aspect ratio.

However, if you want to do "wide" the cheap-ass way, get a camera that gives you the ability to put black bars on the top and bottom. Unlike shooting with an anamorphic lens, which gives you more image data, THIS approach, however, gives you less image data, and is basically not using perfectly useful parts of the video chip.

Hope I made sense.


----------



## Veljo (Jul 24, 2003)

Yeah you make sense. Never thought about it that way but thanks.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 25, 2003)

Btw, on a somewhat related, note, Final Cut DOES support all sorts of weird aspect ratios and formats, as you've seen... PAL, NTSC, what have you.... The spiffy thing is that Final Cut is ready for the future, and includes support for all the different HDTV (High-Defenition TV) formats, so we'll be ready to edit video in the future.

Major studios are going to start shooting movies NOT on film, but rather in the HD format. Apparently it's good enough to be projected in a theatre. the only downside to HD right now is that it uses GARGANTUAN amounts of disk space, because it's so many more pixels. However, watch, for soon you will actually be able to buy a consumer HDTV DV Camera, for around $3,000 

just random info


----------

